# URGENT: Accu-chek Aviva & Performa - Test strip recall



## Diabetes UK (May 9, 2018)

*Urgent Safety Notice – Roche Pharmaceuticals Recalling Some Testing Strips*

Roche Pharmaceuticals have issued an urgent field safety notice regarding a small number of Accu-Chek Aviva and Accu-Chek Performa test strips.

Some of the faulty strips have been giving an error message that might suggest a fault with your meter. A small number have also been giving a biased result, which could result in misdosing insulin.

Roche have recommended that anyone using these test strips check the lot number against the list below. The lot number can be found on the carton packaging, as well as on the label of the test strip container.

The affected lots are:

ACCU-CHEK AVIVA STRIPS (50s)


497392


497391


496915


496809


496802


496807

ACCU-CHEK AVIVA STRIPS (10s)


497344


497392

ACCU-CHEK PERFORMA STRIPS (10s)


476597


476646

Accu-Chek Performa Nano mmol Kit. [Please note that the FSN only applies to the pack of

Performa 10 test strips contained within the kit]


10153116


10153114


10153115


10153112


10153111

If you are using test strips from an affected lot, Roche advice to stop using them immediately, and return them to your pharmacy, where they will be replaced.

More information about this recall can be found in attached document:


----------



## Diabetes UK (May 9, 2018)

If you have further concerns please contact the Roche Accu-Chek Customer Careline on 0800 701 000 or visit www.accu-chek.co.uk


----------



## Sally71 (May 9, 2018)

Thank you for posting this - I wouldn't have known otherwise (unless we eventually get notified directly or via the hospital team!)  We have one affected box but luckily another four which aren't so I don't need to panic!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 9, 2018)

I haven't been able to get the Aviva Expert strips from any local pharmacy's as they haven't got any. I've been in touch with Roche and they have sent me 200 strips.


----------



## Kaylz (May 9, 2018)

Will check mine in the cupboard later, pot that is in use isn't affected so hoping they are all ok!! Trying to think who else would have them? @Robin do you? x


----------



## Sprogladite (May 9, 2018)

Thank you, will check mine when I get home tonight!


----------



## trophywench (May 9, 2018)

All checked - none of mine.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 9, 2018)

None of mine are on the list, thankfully!

I rang my DSN and she said I can go to the hospital and pick some up, if need be.


----------



## Lisa66 (May 9, 2018)

All ok here too.


----------



## AJLang (May 9, 2018)

Thanks Hannah. My partner checked my strips and six boxes (300 strips) have one of those serial numbers. I've also put a post on FB to alert my diabetic friends and have directed them to this thread.


----------



## Shiv Gaffney (May 9, 2018)

Thanks Hannah - two boxes affected and they were only obtained in the last month or so.  Always stock up so no shortage.  Wonder is this linked to what was discussed on another thread re "temporary" shortage of Aviva strips??


----------



## Kaylz (May 9, 2018)

None of mine are affected thankfully x


----------



## HOBIE (May 9, 2018)

Worth checking ? Thks


----------



## Nikki35 (May 9, 2018)

Thank you for this - all checked and okay.


----------



## Robin (May 10, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Will check mine in the cupboard later, pot that is in use isn't affected so hoping they are all ok!! Trying to think who else would have them? @Robin do you? x


Yes I do, thank you Kaylz, I've checked and mine are Ok. I presume this is linked to their supply problem, if they've had to recall a load.


----------



## Sally71 (May 10, 2018)

Well I just went to exchange our one faulty box, the lady I initially spoke to seemed surprised when I mentioned a recall, luckily I had printed out the official notification from Roche and taken it with me; the lady went into the back and I saw her discussing it with a couple of colleagues and showing them my printout.  Then I heard someone exclaim "what am I supposed to do if we haven't got any more and can't get any?!"   Anyway eventually the lady came back out with another who I like to think of as The Boss (don't know if she is in charge completely but certainly she's got more authority than some of the others), and they both said that they are supposed to just exchange them but can't right now, they have made a note that they owe us a box and will let me know when they can get one in.  They said almost certainly the supply problem will be because of the recall.  They did ask how many more we've got, presumably if I'd said not many they'd have made an effort to get me some, I was honest though and said we have four other boxes which are unaffected so we should be ok for at least a month, hopefully by then the problem will be resolved!  

Thank heavens that a) we've been lucky and only had one affected box; b) I order them way too early and like to keep a good stock just in case of a problem like this, and c) that we've got the Libre now, because we use a lot less strips than we used to!

Hope all the rest of you Aviva users are ok and can get any faulty ones exchanged


----------



## Diabetes UK (May 11, 2018)

@Sally71 - sorry to hear you had issues with stock at your pharmacists. We have just received further information about this.

If you have been affected by this recall and have also been unable to obtain replacement strips from your pharmacy, Roche have provided the following information:

People should contact the Accu-Check customer service team who will arrange for supply of free of charge strips.

Due to the recent field safety notice relating to specific batches of the Aviva and Performa test strips, our customer service centres are experiencing higher than normal call volumes. It is taking us longer to answer calls, messages on voicemail and emails. Callers should contact leave a voice message or send an email via the contact us page on our Accu-Chek website and we will do our upmost to respond within 2 working days. 

Further supplies of the Aviva and Performa test strips have been shipped to Wholesalers and should reach local pharmacies within the next few days.​
The number for Roche Diabetes Care number is 0800 701 000


----------



## Diabetes UK (May 15, 2018)

*Update from Roche Diabetes Care:*


We are experiencing temporary supply disruption for Accu-Chek Aviva test strips and Accu-Chek Performa test strips. We are working hard to resolve the issues and expect the availability of our products to improve over the coming weeks.

Currently stock availability varies from area-to-area so please check with your local pharmacies /stores first, and if you experience any difficulties please call:

Accu-Chek Customer Careline: 0800 701 000 (UK) or 1 800 709 600 (ROI)
 Accu-Chek Pump Careline: 0800 731 2291 (UK) or 1 800 882 351 (ROI).

We know how important it is for you to be able to test your blood glucose, and are pulling out all the stops to ensure you can continue to do so​


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2018)

Latest information about this issue:

https://www.gov.uk/drug-device-aler...-and-false-high-and-low-blood-glucose-results


----------



## trophywench (May 19, 2018)

Oh brill, wonder when anyone - other than this forum I mean, is going to advise me?  LOL

Incidentally, last week I picked up a new repeat prescription from my pharmacy, ordered over 7 days prior, after I'd read on here it would all be resolved in a few days.  The girl who handed it over told me they didn't have any strips and didn't know when they would have, and also that they only had one box of pump cartridges (I have 2 at a time), but they should be in 'tomorrow' - after a whole ruddy WEEK?  Fortunately as you know, I wasn't desperate for strips, but it's B lucky I wasn't for insulin either, isn't it?  Oh and it turned out there were 3 boxes of strips anyway! (I have 4 boxes at a time)

You attempt to order stuff in plenty of time, but ...... the best laid plans eh?

Plus, she didn't bother telling me that no less than 4 items would need a review before I ordered any more.  The items are Pump carts, strips, Clopidogrel tablets and one of my BP tablets.  Of these, the only thing within a GPs 'jurisdiction' are the BP ones - plus of course it's illegal for a GP to deny to prescribe insulin to a T1 anyway LOL

I might years ago have complained and/or banged my head on a wall but I've very long known for a fact that it isn't worth the ruddy effort - so I'm there on Tuesday for my review, so they'll be able to measure my elevated BP themselves instead of accepting mine!


----------



## trophywench (May 22, 2018)

Still nobody has told me officially - BUT !!

There is still a big supply problem, my pharmacist told me half an hour ago he received another MHRA alert this morning, and showed me the ordering websites for both the largest wholesalers in Birmingham who are both completely out of stock at present and not accepting any orders from anyone!


----------



## Brando77 (May 22, 2018)

My chemist rang me to bring mine in....the numbers aren't on the list above though. Might as well double check.


----------



## Kaylz (May 22, 2018)

I managed to get my 4 boxes last Friday without any problems xx


----------



## Maz2 (May 26, 2018)

I had some with that Lot No but finished using them last year so not sure.  Have been using SD code free for a few months as their strips are cheaper.  Cannot take them back as have used them.


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2018)

Considering Hannah told us about this problem over two weeks ago....I've just had an email from Accucheck, (I am registered with them, as using an Aviva meter) telling me about the strip recall. What's taken them so long to inform their customers?


----------



## trophywench (May 26, 2018)

No idea - I use one of their pumps so obviously also use the dedicated meter/remote - and not a dicky bird!


----------



## SB2015 (May 26, 2018)

I have been away for a few weeks and hoped that this would be sorted by the time I came back.
I managed to get some strips whilst away but on 40% of my prescription so will be running short earlier than normal.  I shall try again sooner rather than later as I am going to be away again soon.


----------



## trophywench (May 27, 2018)

I must ring my pharmacy on Tues to see if the suppliers have got any yet.


----------



## Sally71 (May 27, 2018)

I haven't heard anything either from Accu-Chek or our hospital team, so if I didn't use this forum I'd still be blissfully ignorant that there was a problem!  However I have today received a text from the pharmacy telling me that my daughter's prescription is ready, I haven't put one in for her recently so am hoping that might be for the replacement box of strips!  Will find out in the next day or two...


----------



## SB2015 (May 27, 2018)

I have also had no notification from DSN or Accu-Chek even though I am registered with them.
Glad that I am on this forum.


----------

